# Lab Pups



## Tripple FFF (Jul 5, 2008)

Purebred papered 4 females 3 males 6 black 1 chocolate $200 obo I have hunted over 3 generations of these dogs. They have a lot of well provin dogs in the pedigree they are not my pups so I do not have a copy of the papers on hand but will get one on request. The sire is a good upland dog with a great water drive he is all hunt but great with the family and kids. The dam is a family dog with a good desire to retrive and loves the water. These pups will be great hunters should have good upland ground cover instinct and a love for water. the pups are ready to go home Oct 22 they have had first shots de wormed and dew claws removed.

If you are interested send me a PM or call Trent at 801 361 2444 and I will put you in touch with the owner

I know a couple of the dogs in the ped include NAFC FC AFC CANDLEWOODS RAMBELIN MAN, FC AFC WILDERNESS HARLEY TO GO, BREAK THE BANK MH these dogs are on the sires side. 

The dam is out of WEST COAST'S COOTER JONES JH there are several other note worthy dogs in this line but I dont have the papers. :roll:


----------

